
Google Test of AI's Killer Instinct Shows We Should Be Very Careful - jonbaer
http://gizmodo.com/google-test-of-ais-killer-instinct-shows-we-should-be-v-1792256809
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
The article is interesting but the title is very clickbaity (”AI’s Killer
Instinct“).

There is no inherent killer instinct. The neural network AIs use different
game strategies based on incentives defined by the creators.

